# Metallica-VS-Megadeth



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I have been going back and fourth on you tube seeing a crap load of shit talk about who's better. Take a look at these and tell me who's better.
In case your not up on the bands guitarists Kirk Hammett is Metallica's and Marty Friedman is Megadeth's.

Kirk? :thumbsup:
YouTube - Guitar Solo Kirk Hammett

Or Marty?
YouTube - Marty Friedman


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Been hearing this argument since i was very young. lol Always backed Metallica but...we all know they lost their damn minds. lol Dave and his crew reign supreme. Never lost their edge. Gotta say Megadeth won the battle. In case you don't know, Dave Mustaine used to be a part of Metallica way back when

my favorite Megadeth...
YouTube - Wake Up Dead-Megadeth

I'd say the difference between those two solos is that KH is just showing off a lot of flash stuff and MF is at least putting some style and class into his. A great guitar player once told me that anybody can play a million notes but not everybody can play a guitar and neither one of them got shit on my man Slash. lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

As rated by Rolling Stone Magazine. 100 greatest guitarists of all time..
Top 11,

1 (Jimi Hendrix) - 
2 (Duane Allman) -
3 (B.B. King) -
4 (Eric Clapton) - 
5 (Robert Johnson) 
6 (Chuck Berry) -
7 (Stevie Ray Vaughan) <------Another one of my favorites..
8 (Ry Cooder) - 
9 (Jimmy Page) - 
10 (Keith Richards) - 
11 (*Kirk Hammett*) - Metallica - Welcome Home Sanitarium.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Although I don't agree with number one, I'd say it's close as I would call it..
Jimi Hendrix was the man but he wasn't much of a guitar player..

*In case anyone is wondering why there are "Blues Artists" on this list,*
*All present day Rock, Metal ect. stems from blues. Don't forget where your roots are!!*


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

why isnt eddie van halen on that list?!?!?!?! lol he is probly my fav.. or how bout randy rhodes??? lol


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't decide! I've always liked both bands. Both Kirk and Marty's solos were good.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> why isnt eddie van halen on that list?!?!?!?! lol he is probly my fav.. or how bout randy rhodes??? lol


Eddie is # 70
Randy is # 85

Here is the complete list,
http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/31266563/Kirk+Hammett?tab=summary


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

085 - (Randy Rhoads) - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train.mp3 11.4 MB 
086 - (Tony Iommi) - Black Sabbath - Iron Man.mp3 


both v. good


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Been hearing this argument since i was very young. lol Always backed Metallica but...we all know they lost their damn minds. lol Dave and his crew reign supreme. Never lost their edge. Gotta say Megadeth won the battle. In case you don't know, Dave Mustaine used to be a part of Metallica way back when
> 
> my favorite Megadeth...
> YouTube - Wake Up Dead-Megadeth
> ...


Yeah and do you think Metallica would be where they are now had Dave been lead guitarist? I don't think so, there styles are like night and day.
Thanks to Kirk their music crossed boundaries and some of the softer music even appealed to women, another major hurtle..lmao


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> 085 - (Randy Rhoads) - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train.mp3 11.4 MB
> 086 - (Tony Iommi) - Black Sabbath - Iron Man.mp3
> 
> both v. good


Damn right Judy! I personally like Randy's playing a little better but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Eddie is # 70
> Randy is # 85
> 
> Here is the complete list,
> 100 Greatest Guitarists of All Time - Rolling Stone Magazine (Created by El Payaso de Broadway) | Kirk Hammett | isoHunt - the BitTorrent and P2P search engine


i cant get on that site, my work has an internet block now, so i cant see pic that are posted from photobucket anymore either...lame!! wheres zakk wylde on the list?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Doesn't look like he made the top 100...


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Doesn't look like made the top 100...


WTF lol lame


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Yeah and do you think Metallica would be where they are now had Dave been lead guitarist? I don't think so, there styles are like night and day.
> Thanks to Kirk their music crossed boundaries and some of the softer music even appealed to women, another major hurtle..lmao


Well, that's my point exactly. While Megadeth remained true to metal, Metallica did everything they could to get radio play. Kinda like the Obama of the metal world lmfao. Everything up to the black album was phenomenal, the black album was good and one of my favorite albums but I've never had the urge to buy Load. Total mainstream crap IMO. As far as Rolling Stone goes, well they are just another facet of the media. Zakk Wylde didn't even make the list? That says it all. They know how to sell mags and that's about it.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Dave's victory...

YouTube - MEGADETH - Victory [Remaster]


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> why isnt eddie van halen on that list?!?!?!?! lol he is probly my fav.. or how bout randy rhodes??? lol


Heck Yeah Eddie Van Hallen is awsome actually I was just talking about him the other day LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Dave's victory...
> 
> YouTube - MEGADETH - Victory [Remaster]


Havent seen that one, I like it...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Well, that's my point exactly. While Megadeth remained true to metal, Metallica did everything they could to get radio play. Kinda like the Obama of the metal world lmfao. Everything up to the black album was phenomenal, the black album was good and one of my favorite albums but I've never had the urge to buy Load. Total mainstream crap IMO. As far as Rolling Stone goes, well they are just another facet of the media. Zakk Wylde didn't even make the list? That says it all. They know how to sell mags and that's about it.


To tell you the truth Buz, I think their changing due to sobriety!
I'll agree with ya that they aint the same..
I have load as well and I like it..The last one, St. Anger friggin sucks!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't make a choice, because the clips you were provided were not the same. Kirk was doing a live solo, and by himself. The clip of Marty, there was other music playing, which changes everything.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

NesOne said:


> I can't make a choice, because the clips you were provided were not the same. Kirk was doing a live solo, and by himself. The clip of Marty, there was other music playing, which changes everything.


Ok, Hows this..Giving you the benefit here..

Kirk,
YouTube - Kirk Hammett - Metallica Guitar - SOLO

Marty,
YouTube - Marty Friedman - Kind of Ballad (Little Wing)


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Ok, Hows this..Giving you the benefit here..
> 
> Kirk,
> YouTube - Kirk Hammett - Metallica Guitar - SOLO
> ...


Still not good, because he wasn't in the concert environment. However, I found some other clips, and I will say I like Kirk better  I could be biased though, because I don't listen to Megadeth... don't like Dave Mustaine's vocals.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That-a-boy!

Keep in mind that Kirk is an educated musician who has studied with some of the greats such as Joe Satriani. Only semi self taught unlike Marty.
Here is some facts to back up my claim..

*[edit] Early life*

Born on 18th November 1962 in San Francisco to a Filipino mother and an Irish Merchant Marine father [2] Kirk Hammett attended De Anza High School in Richmond, California.
As a child and teenager, Kirk showed great interest in his older brother Rick's extensive collection of guitars, Rickenbacker basses and hard rock records, including material by Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Status Quo, The Rolling Stones, Jimi Hendrix and UFO. One of his biggest musical influences was Jimi Hendrix, and Hammett was quoted as saying he wanted to _be_ Jimi. Kirk has also been known to perform parts of Hendrix's songs during his guitar solos.
Hammett took up the guitar for the first time at the age of fifteen, beginning with a Montgomery Ward catalog special and little more than a shoebox with a four inch speaker for an amplifier.
After picking up a 1978 Fender Stratocaster, Hammett attempted to customize his sound with various guitar parts, eventually falling for a 1974 Gibson Flying V. He also took a job at Burger King to raise money for a Marshall amplifier.

*[edit] Pre-Metallica*

Hammett's musical interests eventually drew him into the fledgling thrash metal genre. In 1980, he formed the group Exodus with vocalist Paul Baloff, guitarist Gary Holt, bassist Geoff Andrews, and drummer Tom Hunting. He played on Exodus' 1982 Demo. Exodus was a crucial early player in the Bay Area thrash movement.

*[edit] Metallica*

Hammett was invited to join Metallica following the dismissal of the band's original lead guitarist Dave Mustaine in 1983. This was prior to the release of _Kill 'Em All_. At the time Hammett was taking private guitar lessons from the now-famous Joe Satriani. In 2002, he became the first inductee into _Guitar World_ magazine's "Hall of Fame".
Though he is primarily Metallica's lead guitarist, Hammett has written and contributed riffs for Metallica songs since the mid-1980s (particularly in the 1990s during the _Load_ era). One of these riffs, used in "Enter Sandman", was written in a hotel room at 3:15 am, and became one of Metallica's most popular songs. It was the first track and first single on Metallica's self-titled "Black Album" and was ranked 399th on _Rolling Stone'_s list of the 500 greatest songs of all time.
The riff for "Creeping Death" was originally an Exodus riff that Kirk took with him to Metallica.
Kirk has often been criticised[_citation needed_] for his extensive use of the wah-wah pedal in his solos, but he insists, "The wah-wah is an extension of my personality". He also once said, "They'll have to cut off my leg if they want me to stop using the wah-wah pedal", Kirk's use of the wah-pedal has not been featured in recent Metallica solos.
Kirk wanted to have guitar solos on Metallica's 2003 album, _St. Anger_, but drummer Lars Ulrich and producer Bob Rock thought that the solos did not sound right in the songs. He later himself admitted, "We tried to put in solos but they sounded like an afterthought so we left them out". However Metallica's upcoming LP Death Magnetic will feature many solos unlike the previous album St. Anger[_citation needed_].

*[edit] Personal life*

Kirk Hammett has been married twice. His first marriage to ex-wife Rebecca lasted only 3 years, having ended in 1990, during the recording of the Black Album, which consumed the band members' lives for almost an entire year.
Kirk now resides in San Francisco with Lani, his second wife, whom he married in 1998. Kirk and Lani have two sons, Angel Ray Keala Hammett (6th October 2006) and Vincenzo Kainalu Hammett (June 28th 2008).
Kirks other hobbies include surfing and collecting horror film memorabilia.

*[edit] Other appearances*

In 2005, Hammett played guitar on the Carlos Santana track "Trinity".
In 2006, Hammett voiced himself on _The Simpsons_ ("The Mook, the Chef, the Wife and Her Homer"). He also provided various voices on the Adult Swim show _Metalocalypse_, including a two fingered fan ("The Curse of Dethklok"), The Queen of Denmark ("Happy Dethday"), and a Finnish barkeep ("Dethtroll"). * He also appeared as a guest in an episode of Space Ghost: Coast to Coast titled "Jacksonville" alongside fellow Metallica member James Hetfield.
Hammett played guitar on the track "Satan" with Orbital for The Spawn: The Album soundtrack released in July 1997.
After performing a set with Metallica at Bonnaroo in June 2008, Hammett played one song with My Morning Jacket and a couple songs with the annual Superjam collaboration, which also included Les Claypool and members of Gogol Bordello playing primarily Tom Waits songs.
He also appeared on the "Kichigai" E.P. by punk band Septic Death. He played additional lead guitar on the title track.

*[edit] Equipment*

In January 2007, ESP Guitar Company announced the release of a 20th anniversary Limited KH-20 Guitar to celebrate 20 years of relationship with Kirk Hammett (based upon the KH-2 guitar with some modification). There will only be 41 guitars made and the price has been set at $9,999.[3]
In September 2007, Randall Amplifiers announced a partnership with Hammett to design a line of signature amps, heads, combos and preamp modules.[4]


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Marty,

Friedman is a largely self-taught guitarist,[_citation needed_] known for his improvisation and for fusing an Eastern musical feel with Western musical styles, such as neo-classical, thrash metal and later on into progressive rock. When playing, Friedman often arpeggiates chords using a picking technique called sweep picking.
Prior to joining Megadeth, he formed and played lead guitar in several other bands, including Deuce, Hawaii, Vixen (not the all-female band of the same name), and notably Cacophony. Cacophony featured neoclassical metal elements and synchronized twin guitar harmonies and counterpoints shared with guitarist Jason Becker on their two albums, _Go Off!_ and _Speed Metal Symphony_.

*[edit] Megadeth*

When Cacophony broke up in 1989, Marty Friedman auditioned for the thrash metal band Megadeth after a tip from fellow guitarist Jeff Loomis, and joined them in February 1990.[1] Friedman's audition can be seen as an Easter egg on the Megadeth DVD _Arsenal of Megadeth_. The first album he recorded with them was _Rust in Peace_, now considered a classic thrash metal album, and sold platinum in the US.[_citation needed_] He further developed his style of playing exotic scale solos from the Cacophony era, and integrated it into the music of Megadeth. In July 1992, Megadeth released _Countdown to Extinction_, which was a more commercial album, aimed at a wider audience, and sold double platinum.[_citation needed_] Friedman played on Megadeth's further releases _Youthanasia_ (1994), _Cryptic Writings_ (1997), _Risk_ (1999). After a total of five studio albums with Megadeth, in December 1999 Friedman announced his departure from Megadeth.[1] his last show with them was on January 14, 2000. Later, he stated that he got tired of playing metal music and felt that he couldn't develop as a musician.[_citation needed_] In an interview with Ultimate-Guitar.com in March 2007, he claimed that Megadeth was not aggressive enough.[2] During Friedman's time in the band, they sold over ten million albums worldwide


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> WTF lol lame


Here you go, This was in my home state not too far from me and I missed it..DAMN!
YouTube - Zakk Wylde - "Voodoo Child" (Hendrix) Novi, MI - 7-10-93


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm going to get one of those guitars (20th anniversary Limited KH-20 Guitar), LMAO!!!! and give it to my little brother: 




Great posts Eric :thumbsup:


----------

